
Theresa May to launch sweeping internet regulation despite not winning majority - r721
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/theresa-may-election-latest-internet-regulation-downing-street-speech-manifesto-a7783186.html
======
CommanderData
Queue "just use a VPN and all will be fine" comments.

VPNs are not a solution but get suggested almost every time. I don't think it
needs to be said on HN but if your using a VPN for access to a free and open
Internet then there is a wider unaddressed issue. How long until VPN's are
banned and you get a knock on the door for using one like in China?

Change your government, support one that supports an open and free Internet.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
I use a VPN for everyday browsing, and it's annoying as hell. Whenever a site
won't load, I don't know if it's because the site is slow or the VPN is slow.
Sometimes the VPN disconnects without warning. Juggling between my personal
VPN and my work VPN is a pain. Using VPN on mobile devices is even more
painful.

I live in a supposedly free country. I shouldn't have to do this, but
corporations have taken my country hostage.

------
jwdunne
Thankfully her majority is razor thin so there's a strong chance this may not
get through :)

~~~
GordonS
Who exactly is going to oppose it? May has built a narrative where anyone
opposing these ludicrous, far-reaching breaches of privacy is on the side of
terrorists and paedophiles.

May was frightening when she was in the Home Office; as Prime Minister, the
thought of what she is likely going to do is absoletely _terrifying_.

~~~
jwdunne
She also built up a narrative of strong and stable leadership against a
terrorist sympathising coalition of chaos but, to quote Emily Thornberry,
there we are.

~~~
GordonS
> a terrorist sympathising coalition of chaos

Are you being sarcastic? I honestly can't tell!

~~~
jwdunne
What I'm saying is:

\- she campaigned against a Labour "terrorist sympathising coalition of chaos"

\- loses her majority

\- forms a confidence and supply deal with the DUP, inherently less strong and
stable than a coalition

\- DUP has a horrific record on LGBT rights and abortion

\- DUP is backed and has links to terrorist groups today (not just way back
when like Sinn Fein)

------
snowy
WARNING!! Loud auto playing video!

------
HalfwayToDice
Is there a credible news source for this, or just The Independent?

~~~
mattmanser
She specifically mentioned it in her announcement of forming a government
yesterday outside downing street, but none of the broadcasters included it in
their reporting.

It's why I voted against her and am disgusted she's still trying to force it
through. They even knew the attackers and it didn't stop anything, it's
completely unnecessary.

~~~
HalfwayToDice
But the headline says "Theresa May to launch sweeping internet regulation",
which is complete nonsense, which is why no-one is reporting that.

For US readers, The Independent was a UK newspaper which closed last year. The
website was handed over to a marketing team who make money farming outrage
clicks from left-wing people on Facebook and Reddit.

------
blibble
headline isn't supported by article or speech

------
stephen123
Good luck with the next wannacry.

